# Otter Tail Lake - great fishing and strong ice!



## Gary Peterson (Dec 27, 2005)

Come on up to Otter Tail Lake, in Battle Lake, MN. 12 to 14 inches thick as of January 1, 2007 - and it's great ice! Fish are found in 14 to 30 feet of water. In smaller lakes, we are finding the best bite in 12 to 16 feet of water. Walleyes are taking to shiners and fatheads. Perch in the 10 to 13 inch range. In smaller lakes - the bait of choice is wax worms and crappie minnows. Call Gary at Ken's Tackle at 218-495-2895 for the latest info.


----------



## fishin58 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Gary How are the Greystone and amor access? Is the lake driveable or does a guy need a snowmobile?


----------

